# Is a 1 hour 45 min weights workout too long?



## Tha Don (Aug 31, 2003)

I took 1 hour 45 mins to do my workout in the gym today....

I spent 1 hour on my chest (consisting of d/b incline press, d/b bench press, machine press, incline flys, dips)

25 mins on my back (lat pulldown wide grip, lat pulldown narrow grip, seated row, one arm bench row)

15 mins on my abs (swiss ball crunches, long arm crunches)

<<I will normally rest 2 mins inbetween sets, I do 2-3 sets on each exercise>>


I've been told you should keep your workouts no longer than 1 hour long, however personally I'd much rather take a lil longer n' rip my muscles well, rather than whizz or rush my workout

any suggestions on how I could shorten them? how long do yours take?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2003)

IMO twice too long, I keep it 45-60. I am also using a 2 minute rest (1:50 on my watch), which is considered rather lengthy, 60-90 seconds is probably more common.

One hour for the little tiny chest and 25 minutes on your back? For me currently 8-10 sets for chest and I just did 14 for back last time I went. Thats not even counting lower back which is on leg day for me.

1) Chest - Abs
2) Back
3) Delts Traps Neck
4) Arms - Abs
5) Legs
6/7) OFF


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 31, 2003)

Really....over twice the time to train chest compared to back....


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> I've been told you should keep your workouts no longer than 1 hour long...


That is correct you should listen to that advice.




> however personally I'd much rather take a lil longer n' rip my muscles well, rather than whizz or rush my workout


Ripping muscles with excessive amounts of sets is not what causes growth. You can overload a muscle and cause hypertrophy in 3 sets if done properly.




> any suggestions on how I could shorten them? how long do yours take?


Stop doing so many sets and exercies, it's not necessary, ultimately you will end up in a state of overtraining.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Aug 31, 2003)

I agree with Mudge ... you are spending way too much in on your chest ... I would go so far as to tell you to get out of your workout earlier. 1 hour is enough, depending on your goals and if you geared  up or not. 

What is you rest period between sets?
What is you % per ORM (one rep max) you are training at?

These things factor in when you as is 1 hour or 2 hours best for me.


----------



## Jezziah (Aug 31, 2003)

1 hr 45 min is too long depending on what your training goals are...you should not use a two minute rest between sets unless you are training for power.

If you are training for size I would recomend a 30 to 60 second rest between sets.  As fare as spending 25 minutes on back whats up with that? Your back could be a training day unto itself!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2003)

Studies show supposedly 60-90 seconds for size according to my reading, 30 seconds would more for keeping the heart rate up, like in a circuit training setup.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 31, 2003)

Damn, yo.  I don't think I could last 1:45 in the gym!  I'd drop from exhaustion.

My workouts last between 45 and 60 minutes.  Sometimes my leg workouts push 1:15, but those days are rare.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2003)

Yeah, if you can honestly workout that long it would make me think perhaps your not pushing yourself as hard as you can, and to me that is more important than total time elapsed.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Aug 31, 2003)

I agree with you Mudge. Totally agree.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Aug 31, 2003)

how can 1 hour be enough.  i mean, i like to spend good 1 1/2 - 2 hours in teh gym, and the time goes by sooo quick. i actually feel like i can work out another 2 hours afterwards, not on gear just cassein and whey.  workout every other day, get lots of sleep. 

input ?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2003)

Well if you go back to 1980 and you juice up a bit you'd fit right in with those long workouts.

How is it enough? I really dont understand that, it is a very odd day for me if I have even minutely high energy levels after one of my workouts, and I dont even think I have mentally found the barrier yet.


----------



## rkurashima (Aug 31, 2003)

You need to focus on each and every rep you are doing. Concentrate on the exact muscle you are using and contract it with all you got no matter what weight you are using for that set. If you are are shooting for 10-12 reps per set make sure that you abosolutely cannot push it past 12. If you can you need to add more weight. You need to train with a total intensity using all the power and intestinal fortitude you got. Any less and you are bullshitting in the gym. Grab your shit, get out so others can use the equipment, go home and re-evaluate what you are trying to accomplish during your workout. Train hard both physically and mentally. On the days I feel sluggish or unmotivated I try and square myself away during the drive to the gym. Put yourself in a mental mode of going to war. Not to have a energizing, refreshing workout. Crap!!! Get pissed of and push yourself. This is just my way of working out and it may seem psycho for some. I definitely don't fuck around in the gym though. I am extrememly anti-social in the gym and I don't even like seeing anyone or talking to anyone in the gym. I'm not there for that shit. I'm there to break my body down and make it beg for forgiveness. You can't do that for 1  hour and 45 minutes


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2003)

I think you should hook up with GoPro and lets see what he can put you through.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> how can 1 hour be enough.  i mean, i like to spend good 1 1/2 - 2 hours in teh gym, and the time goes by sooo quick. i actually feel like i can work out another 2 hours afterwards, not on gear just cassein and whey.  workout every other day, get lots of sleep.
> 
> input ?




If you can train that long and not be fatigued you need to increase your intensity level big time. your hormone levels drop signifigantly after a certain amount of time, it is just unproductive. Intensity level is the key.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Aug 31, 2003)

sounds like someone is bullsh*tten


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Aug 31, 2003)

PS --- GR*1  --- I love your sig line....very nice.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SolidToTheCORE *_
> sounds like someone is bullsh*tten




I know that you aren't saying I am bullshitin, no bullsit here. And as for my sig, oh yeah, think of it as a male public service, it is the least I can do.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Aug 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> And as for my sig, oh yeah, think of it as a male public service, it is the least I can do.


I like the girl on the left best, nothing better than a nice ass.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 31, 2003)

ha ha lol, RC those are all pics of the same girl, trish stratus. hey, good times. Glad U like


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Yeah, if you can honestly workout that long it would make me think perhaps your not pushing yourself as hard as you can, and to me that is more important than total time elapsed.



ditto

I find that if I push myself as hard as I can...after an hour, I am exhausted. I can't go any farther.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Aug 31, 2003)

GR8 - your not bullshitten ...Young d is and his awesome training. 

" dude i trained for like 3 hours on my calves and 15 mins on my quads , i am like so not even feeling it. maybe i should try some suston or maybe i should do more cardio."


----------



## gr81 (Sep 1, 2003)

ha ha


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 1, 2003)

lol

i'm still a bit stuck, personally i think i need to cut my rest time from 2 mins to 1 min, i think i'm relying on my long rests a bit too much

peace


----------



## Terok`Nor (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> how can 1 hour be enough.  i mean, i like to spend good 1 1/2 - 2 hours in teh gym, and the time goes by sooo quick.


I don't think fatigue is the goal of a workout, rather a by product?


----------



## rkurashima (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Terok`Nor *_
> I don't think fatigue is the goal of a workout, rather a by product?



The ultimate goal is to get bigger, stronger and/or ripped. The goal for each and rep should be fatigue. TOTAL MUSCULAR FAILURE. I know some techniques call for stopping short of failure. That's fine...for the folks with a specific plan in mind and know exactly what they are trying to accomplish by doing it. I never push my warmup set(s) past failure and granted for those of us that lift solo, you simply can't go to failure on some exercises. 

   Got another question for you guys out there. Beign anti-social in the gym puts me at a disadvantage as far as learning what others are doing and getting training info. Out of the gym I'm a little more social, but none of the guys I work with are into this lifestyle. Question is: Am I outdated using the Weider Principles?


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 1, 2003)

RK-

No not really - but there is much more to it than that. I suggest you read and research different techinques to add to your knowledge. I can honestly say that I have NEVER learned anything from anyone in the gym, well, expect when I was 15 and a guy showed me the wonders of squats and dips.  FLEX is a good resource most of the info is good. If you are totally serious about gaining more knowledge try to get certified (ISSAONLINE.COM) or just do some CEU's to learn (dswfitness.com)


----------



## gr81 (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rkurashima *_
> The ultimate goal is to get bigger, stronger and/or ripped. The goal for each and rep should be fatigue. TOTAL MUSCULAR FAILURE. I know some techniques call for stopping short of failure. That's fine...for the folks with a specific plan in mind and know exactly what they are trying to accomplish by doing it. I never push my warmup set(s) past failure and granted for those of us that lift solo, you simply can't go to failure on some exercises.
> 
> Got another question for you guys out there. Beign anti-social in the gym puts me at a disadvantage as far as learning what others are doing and getting training info. Out of the gym I'm a little more social, but none of the guys I work with are into this lifestyle. Question is: Am I outdated using the Weider Principles?




This is so wrong bro, failure is not a necessity, infact I don't thinkn you should be going to failure every WO at all. You need to do some more research.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 1, 2003)

I dont really have an opinion on that one but if you did go to failure every workout you could well want to take more time off, i.e. your week off every 3 months or etc


----------



## SVEN73 (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> This is so wrong bro, failure is not a necessity, infact I don't thinkn you should be going to failure every WO at all. You need to do some more research.



 I agree w/ GR...I know I have read NOT 2 train like that EVERY w/o. Gotta use it as a shock


----------



## SVEN73 (Sep 1, 2003)

Cortisol KILLS...


----------



## gr81 (Sep 1, 2003)

very true, you don't want high levels of that hormone at all


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 1, 2003)

after an hour cortisol levels are very high in our system and test levels drop Now why in hell would you want to train for 2 hours?


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 1, 2003)

Obviously you aren't pushing hard enough. You need a trainer to hook you up with a better program.


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 1, 2003)

BTW, how in the name of Zeus's butthole did u discover Trish A?


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 1, 2003)

Is she a washington native?


----------



## gr81 (Sep 1, 2003)

she is a toronto girl. She was big in the fitness industry and she is a wrestler in the WWF. I can safley say it was love at first site. mhmm.


----------



## Pumping Iron (Sep 1, 2003)

I don't know about you guys, but i can't finish a workout in 45-60 minutes if my life depended on it. i have to warm up my hurt rotator cuff and warm up in general (light movements) which alone takes 5-10 minutes. 

say its leg day....there's no way i can finish in 50 minutes now. tell me you can go to your next set with 30 seconds rest after you absolutely murder yourself getting that last rep. it takes me 30 seconds before i can see straight again. then add a few more sets of killer squats, leg pressing, leg extensions, and hammys all going until failure...then i do a few calf exercises (if i didn't start the workout with them), abs and 10-15 min cardio

thats at least 2 hrs, then i can't walk right for a week.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 1, 2003)

too long man, learn to pick up your intensity, that is how you progress as a lifter. Progressing also means learning from newbie mistakes, like spending 2 hrs in the gym. I could run down a normal leg for me, which includes more sets than you do from what you posted, and I get done in 60 mins every time. Pick it up plain and simple, you aren't doing yourself any good being in theree that long, that is a fact bro.


----------



## Pumping Iron (Sep 1, 2003)

Trust me man, my intensity is as high as its gonna get, i focus on the mind-muscle and take it to the max.  

anyways, my buddy who competes at 220 shredded takes longer than i do. i think he takes too long b/w sets, and hes a monster.
he told me to take longer, but i like the killer pumps....

i'm growing like jack's beanstalk, and losing fat as well. if i stop growing, then i'll consider changing.


----------



## rkurashima (Sep 1, 2003)

"The late Mike Mentzer, whose Heavy Duty Training system remains popular even after his death, was adamant that the best way to stimulate muscular hypertrophy (growth) is to continue a set until you reach the point of concentric muscle failure." I can find a dozen more who support it and a dozen more who don't. I can find a dozen medical researches that advocate it and a dozen that rebuke it. I'm not saying it's the only way to train. I guess the point I was trying to get across was that if you are training for 1 hour and 45 minutes and still feel all squirrelly afterwards, you should be lifting more intensely. I got a little carried away, but this is how I train. Granted not every workout and or exercise I do.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pumping Iron *_
> Trust me man, my intensity is as high as its gonna get, i focus on the mind-muscle and take it to the max.
> 
> anyways, my buddy who competes at 220 shredded takes longer than i do. i think he takes too long b/w sets, and hes a monster.
> ...




First of all, that is BS that your intensity level is as high as it will get, if that is true then why continue lifting. You obviously aren't as intense as you could be if you are training that long plain and simple, we will see where that takes you in the long run. Look up the facts that hormone levels drop after an aloted time. BB is a science and you should learn the facts. And using the argument that it works for someone else means nothing. I have a friend that is a monstorous 260 and I wouldn't recommend one thing he does to the average trainee. Just b/c e big guy does it doesn't mean it is the way. most of the time those guys have such good genetics that no matter what they do they will grow, that doesn't mean they know shit about BB. Get in and get out, you aren't Arnold that you nned to be training for hrs, it will catch up to you.

P.S. hoe come you haven't responded to my PM a while back PI, I answered all your questions. Nothing to say??


----------



## Pumping Iron (Sep 1, 2003)

What do you mean why continue if i'm as intense as i'm gonna get? I'm as intense as i'm gonna get, not as big man. What do you train your whole body over a 10 day period? 

And i'm not using the arguement that it works for someone else, that's exactly my point, is that tough to understand? i don't go slower like my boy suggests, i go at the pace that i'm at because i keep growing, both bigger and leaner.  And you need to drop the Arnold shit man, its getting old. 

p.s. i don't care enough to ask you questions


----------



## gr81 (Sep 1, 2003)

I was saying you can't train like him b/c he had extremely long WO and you do too, that is all, I am not giving you shit. You aren't as intense as you will ever be, intensity is a process in which you build upon as your training and knowledge increase. Your intensity level doesn't, or at least shouldn't plateau after a few years of training. That is how you continue to make gains by gradually in creasing different aspects of training like intensity. Hey do whatever you want though, I don't know why I even try to help little newbie jokers like you that think they know everything. Just know that during hr # 2, your precious test levels are plummeting and you cortisol levels are way up. All that fat you think you are burning is muscle you fool, ha ha


----------



## Pumping Iron (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm sure i'll be able to raise my intensity higher, but for now, its as high as its gonna get.

Oh you must be right, you know everything about anything that anyone has to say. How does it feel to know everything there is to know about bodybuilding? wow, i wish i could. alls i know is i'm getting bigger and leaner at the same time, hence building muscle, so i must be doing something right.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 1, 2003)

It isn't just me saying that you shouldn't train for that long, anybody who knows their shit will agree with me, and when did I say that I know everything about everything. don't put words in my mouth. You don't have to get defensive b/c your training style might not be perfect after all. I overtrained as a newbie and still gained, big deal, any one can. We will see how you handle things when you plateau, your body will be depleted and overtrained and you will plateau, but hey keep going b/c I don't know shit. I wish I could take you through a training session with me, I would have you throwing up in the bathroom after 10 mins with all that 2 hr shit. Maybe you will learn someday rookie, that is if you decide to research anything instead of coming to conclusions like you did, " I must be doing something right". I hope that you know it isn't physically possible to lose fat and gain muscle at teh same time and I would love for you to explain how our biology is capable of that, please enlighten me..


----------



## Pumping Iron (Sep 1, 2003)

Oh ok man, not only do you have the right answers to everyone's problems, but now you definitely train harder than everyone too! holy shit man, you get better by the minute.  Ya, i'm sure i'll be throwing up, because you train harder than anyone that's ever lived.   
and i never said my training style is perfect, in fact, its probably far from it. i don't think anyone's can be. noone knows there body absolutely perfectly about exactly how long to train and exactly what exercises to do except for you. 

and for the record i did not say you know everything about bb, you just act like you do thats all. you know i train for to long, i'm gonna plateau, i'd throw up if i lifted with you. man, you have all the answers.

p.s. i'm not getting defensive, you're the one gettin fired up. i dont waste my time gettin mad at someone over the computer, i could care less.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 1, 2003)

Once again you are putting words in my mouth. I said I train harder than you b/c I do more than you in less time, pretty simple. I never said I know more than everyone, but I do know more than you so why don't you learn something instead of putting words in my mouth. This idea of keeping your training time to under an hour isn't some wild idea I came up with you idiot, why don't you research it and find out the facts b/c I am done trying to speak upon a little close-minded chump like you.


----------



## Pumping Iron (Sep 1, 2003)

oh man, i'd better shut up. big gr's gettin mad, you fake ass wanna be thug


----------



## gr81 (Sep 1, 2003)

I would expect that from an immature close minded person like you. I never claimed to be a thugg, nor did I say anything that even remotely hinted towards that, have I made any threats at all that would suggest otherwise?? Hey it is all good though. You can argue with me but you can't argue with the facts. Keep training that long, we will see.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 2, 2003)

I hear where pumping iron is coming from.  

For example your training legs.... and you do squats, deadlifts, calf raises (right leg, left leg), leg press, and them leg curl things.

Lets say you do 3 sets on each, and each set takes about 1 minute to complete (e.g. 8 reps, doing them controlled, 2 secs up 1 sec hold, 4 secs back etc...)

thats 6 x 3 = 18 (the number of reps your doing) x 1 min = 18 minutes

now say inbetween each set you have on average a 3 min rest, thats 3 x 18 = 54, plus the 18 min = 1 hour 12 mins

then you have to allow time for your warm-up, cool-down, stretches etc, sometimes you might have to wait for the equipment, which can make the time inbetween exercises a lot longer

I think it would be hard to fit that all into 1 hour session, and that is just for your legs! sometimes you might have to train more than that!

That is the same reason i take so long on my chest, I do incline db press, db press, machine press, incline flys, pec deck, dips.  I know that is probably too much and I struggle on the last few but I get a great pump and feel damm ripped at the end of it, and thats what my aim is when I'm working out a body part.

Anyway I managed to cut my rest time today, to about 1 min 30 inbetween sets, got my shoulders and arms done within an hour , and they feel really drained right now even though i didn't do as good in terms of the reps i was getting out (i was pushing out like 8 on my first work set, then 6 then 5... stuff like that)

Peace


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> I hear where pumping iron is coming from.
> 
> For example your training legs.... and you do squats, deadlifts, calf raises (right leg, left leg), leg press, and them leg curl things.
> ...



I think that is part of the point some of us are trying to make.  If you do squats and deads properly and intensely, then doing leg curls and presses is unnecessary IMO, plus you wouldn't be able to get the proper level you need to stimulate growth if your legs are already fried.  

For chest, if you do 6 exercises it is totally unneccessary.  Personally I do 10-12 total sets for large muscle groups and 6-10 for smaller - that's all it takes to get some growth...takes about 45-50 mins total with rest periods included.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> I think that is part of the point some of us are trying to make.  If you do squats and deads properly and intensely, then doing leg curls and presses is unnecessary IMO, plus you wouldn't be able to get the proper level you need to stimulate growth if your legs are already fried.
> 
> For chest, if you do 6 exercises it is totally unneccessary.  Personally I do 10-12 total sets for large muscle groups and 6-10 for smaller - that's all it takes to get some growth...takes about 45-50 mins total with rest periods included.



What is IMO?

thanks anyway, its just hard to chose from so many, so i tend to do a bit of all


----------



## Bodferret (Sep 2, 2003)

Well mate i agree with gr81 the man is right. If you train over the spoke about hour that everyone speaks about then your cortisol levels increase and you start burning valuable muscle.
Its different if you are doing aerobic exercises and trying to lose weight. Testesterone levels drop after about 50 mins training and this is fact. Nobody is getting down on you here they are just trying to help. If you think the advice is wrong well then come back on and speak about it. Done get mad sure we are all trying to learn things thats why we are here. Be cool PUMPING IRON and do what your name says. No need to


----------



## TattooedCarrot (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> What is IMO?



IMO = In My Opinion


----------



## gr81 (Sep 2, 2003)

when we say training for an hr, we mean actual training time, not time spent stretching and warming up. Actual weight lifting time. All in all I spend probably about 1.5 hrs in the gym on leg day at least, but that includes stretching and all that shit. It really isn't that hard getting done in an aloted time frame, just pick up the pace. I am able to do 8-10 sets for calves, 15-20 sets of quads and 6-10 sets forthe hams in under an hr easy. You should be in there focusing on the task at hand, not walking around waiting for a machine, if it is being used, do something else. Everyone can m,ake excuses as to why they didnt't get this and that done and why not, but it isn't everyone else you are cheating, itis your self. Everyone can raise their intensity level!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 2, 2003)

Its all a mind/body connection.  By training a short time, but not feeling that anything is accomplished you are going to psych your self into believing you're cheating or by training a long time but worrying that you are overtraining will cause your cortisol levels to skyrocket.  Both of which will trigger negative responses effecting gains.  Its not all physical, its mental, too.


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pumping Iron *_
> oh man, i'd better shut up. big gr's gettin mad, you fake ass wanna be thug
> *I don't believe GR ever said he was a thug.He's just trying to help you dawg.You might disagree with what he has to say, but at least respect him.*


----------



## Mudge (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> thanks anyway, its just hard to chose from so many, so i tend to do a bit of all



Keep it simple, switch it up now and again if you like, but doing every excersize under the sun every workout is going to eat your hopes for gains.

Benches, incline benches, pec dec or flys is personally what I do, sometimes I will throw in a set of dips. You can use dumbells if you prefer.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I am able to do 8-10 sets for calves, 15-20 sets of quads and 6-10 sets forthe hams in under an hr easy.



15-20 sets of quads? 

shit man, ain't that like a few too many?

(or am I just misreading what you said)


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 3, 2003)

15- 20 sets of Quads.

Squat - 5 sets
Leg Ext - 4 sets
Lunges - 4 sets
?? ?? ??

It may be a little much on some days but it can be done. 20 sets yeah?!?!?! Once a month I will Squat for 10 x 10 and 10 x 20. You need a wheelchair after you train. Man, I love leg day.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 3, 2003)

Legs are big muscle, you gotta blast them like no other BP. Besides I don't have such high volume WO's all the time, i mix it up. For alot of people it could be too much. My leg training is intense as fuck, I love them more than anything else, my favorite time of the week, and I don't just mean training-wise but just in general. Besides my hormone levels are pretty high right now


----------



## Pumping Iron (Sep 3, 2003)

no doubt gr, leg day is by far the best day. shows you what kinda balls you got. can't walk right for a week afterwards.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 3, 2003)

The thing that sucks about my gym (well one of the many things), the weight room is up a long flight of stairs so they obviously weren't thinking of real lifters when they designed the place. There have been a few times that I just felt like falling down them b/c it was too much to walk down normally, it is dangerous. 

By the way, I like the new quote PI


----------



## Pumping Iron (Sep 3, 2003)

thanks gr, 
since its "almost" Olympia time, i'm gonna try to "reincarnate" former Olympians.

sucks you gotta walk up and down stairs. i think if i didn't want to fall on the way down, i'd have to crawl.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 3, 2003)

hey, good times right. Haney had quite the physique, whooo!
Hey PI, have you ever seen the 2nd pumping iron, I think it was called "stay hungry"?? I have never been able to locate it and I would like to see it, I don't know anyone else that has seen it either. Just thought I'd ask


----------



## Pumping Iron (Sep 3, 2003)

have i ever seen it? course man! i bought a bootleg copy off ebay that has the first and 2nd "pumping iron" on the same tape, its the best purchase i ever got

its actually called "the comeback". it focuses on Arnold about 80% and Platz 20%.  Arnold doesnt look nearly as good, but Platz explains that he "would" win "if" he competed b/c hes the best. Platz looked great, but didnt do too hot for some reason.  Arnold talks about (and you can see it), for the first time ever, that he is actually almost fearful. there's a good reason that Zane broke his trophy outside the theater, Mentzer quit the IFBB, and the crowd booed Arnold offstage (which it didn't show in the film),and even though he's my fav, i think it was almost fixed.

Without giving anymore away, buy yourself a copy off ebay, like $20. its great to see these guys in there prime again.

If you want the full story, buy the Arnold unauthorized biography. that has the true story....


----------



## Bodferret (Sep 4, 2003)

*PUMPING IRON DO YOU COMPETE MATE!!*

.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> hey, good times right. Haney had quite the physique, whooo!
> Hey PI, have you ever seen the 2nd pumping iron, I think it was called "stay hungry"?? I have never been able to locate it and I would like to see it, I don't know anyone else that has seen it either. Just thought I'd ask



GR8,, Stay Hungry was an Arnold film but not a documentary.  It co-starred, Sally Fields and Bo Bridges.  A ton of bodybuilders are in the movie towards the end of the film.    

There was also a sequel to Pumping Iron  by the same title "almost"  but Arnold wasn't in it.   It was called   Pumping Iron 2,, the women.    Rachael McClesh was one of the gals documented and I forget the rest.

I never heard of the movie  Pumping Iron mentioned in the above post but will look into getting a copy of it.  It isn't even listed in Arnolds movie credits I believe.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 6, 2003)

BACK IN THE DAY -----------------

I worked out at a gym that the weights where on the second floor the stair case was this weird cutback so there was like a MILLION stairs.

I would have to sit down a lower myself from step to step.

IIIIIII      LLLLLLLLLoooooooooovvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeee   LLLLLEEEEEEEEGGGGGGGGGGGGGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey Marine,,, post a pic of those legs man!!!! Sounds like you work them hard, must be impressive.   peace


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 6, 2003)

I dont think I have a pic of JUST my legs  .....  Most of my weight comes from my legs .... my glutes .... lol.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 6, 2003)

hahaha  ya got the squat butt going on?    rock on bro.   post what pics you have in the Members PIc sec.   By the way, welcome to IM.com.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hahaha  ya got the squat butt going on?    rock on bro.   post what pics you have in the Members PIc sec.   By the way, welcome to IM.com.




Damnit I got a little bit of squater ass going on as well, especially when I am at a higher BF%, I have a nice round behind for sure, all those deep deep squats. I feel ya Solid


----------



## dumbell (Sep 9, 2003)

Read Mike Mentzer's H.I.T. and go to Bill Pearl's website at billpearl.com.  Bill was a five time Mr. Universe and outlines a twenty month beginner program in detail for free.  Bill does'nt beleive in training to failure and you can find out why by reading through his program.  Mike Mentzer I believe nails it on the head in describing intensity as well as many people have done in this thread.  If it takes you that long to do a workout, your not pushing yourself hard enough, and your not using enough weight.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey there is a blast from the past!! Bill Pearl.  Damn I used to train at one of his gyms in Hamilton twp. NJ many years ago.  What a hell of a nice guy.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 9, 2003)

Damn thinking back I must have been around 15 or 16.   that was over 20 years ago!!  fuq I'm fuqing old!!!!  fuq


----------



## dumbell (Sep 9, 2003)

i beleive in 6-10 upper body-abs included, 12-20 lower body-calves included.


----------

